
I Replaced My Fingerprints with Prosthetics to Avoid Surveillance - searchableguy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/yp3nzb/i-replaced-my-fingerprints-with-prosthetics-to-avoid-surveillance
======
raxxorrax
In my country collecting fingerprints is now part of your ID because the EU
wanted to for normalization. Will get false ones for this, just for the fun of
it.

------
Shorel
This is more relevant now than ever.

------
bradknowles
From 2016.

